# Fischereiprüfung Bayern nochmal langsam



## donnerhugo (21. Juni 2008)

Nur noch mal für mich als Unwissenden:

Wenn ich in Bayern Angeln möchte und dort wohne muss ich in Bayern meinen Schein machen. Das kostet dann wieviel?

Hab da unterschiedliches gelesen.

Kurs + UNterlagen + Prüfung + 35 + Gebühr 255?

Da kauf ich mir doch nen Fisch für

Was versteh ich da falsch?

Stephan


----------



## magic feeder (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Bayern nochmal langsam*

ich weiss nicht auf was du hinaus willst......wenn dir der schein zu teuer ist dann musst du dir halt einen fisch kaufen.....so ist es


----------



## duck_68 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Bayern nochmal langsam*

Wenn Du beim Angeln alle Ausgaben in "Fische" umrechnest, solltest Du Dir gleich ein anderes Hobby suchen - Angeln ist in erster Linie Entspannung


----------



## bolban (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Bayern nochmal langsam*

http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/13256/index.php

Die Prüfungsgebühr beträgt im Moment 26.-€, die Kursgebühr ist
wohl von Angelverein zu Angelverein unterschiedlich. Ich meine
kürzlich mal irgendwo was von 125.- im Nürnberger Raum 
gelesen zu haben. Das Heintges Lehrsystem (ist das noch 
Standart für die Prüfungsvorbereitung?) wäre auch nicht grad 
dumm. Ich hab damals noch das Angebot der Nordbayrischen Sport-
anglervereinigung wahrgenommen und bin nach der Prüfung mit 
denen an deren Hausgewässer gefahren, wo die uns Praxis beibrachten.

Viel Erfolg!!#6


edit: Oder Du kaufst Dir für 260 Euro Fisch, dann hast aber 
was nicht verstanden. Außerdem lebst Du wahrscheinlich 
zu lang, als das Du mit diesem Budget hinkommst.


----------

